# Unregistered users cannot post (at least for now)



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Hey folks,

As you know, we usually allow unregistered users to participate is most of our discussion threads. Over the weekend, someone from an overseas location (the Netherlands) setup an automated system that posted spam in various forums. I was online at the time so I cut him off before he did too much damage but unfortunately I had to also cutoff any posting by unregistered users.

Due to the approaching holidays and for safety sake, I'm going to leave it like this for the next few weeks. Maybe after the new year, we will again open access to unregistered users. This will NOT affect registered users whatsoever.

Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Orcatek (May 1, 2003)

Registration is free - if you want to post you should register IMHO.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Orcatek said:


> Registration is free - if you want to post you should register IMHO.


Agreed. For those on the fence about registering, now is a good time.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Me too, I don't see any need to allow non-registered users to post.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Agree with the other, you don't register you don't get to post. You should leave it that way.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I had the same problem at SatelliteGuys and did the same thing.

The bot was just spammimng posting about some kind of perscription drug.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

For what it's worth, I agree as well. Why not make this a permanent change??


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

thebigjp will he happy - his 20,000 will occur even sooner..


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> I had the same problem at SatelliteGuys and did the same thing.
> 
> The bot was just spammimng posting about some kind of perscription drug.


It also happens at a forum where I am an admin although they had to get tricky. They were signing up and then putting the Cialis link as their homepage in their profile. Silly spammers.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

I don't see any reason not to require registration to post. Make it permanent.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Again the lone voice of descent. 

Having the place open to unregistered users allows some one with a simple question to just ask it without having to go though the process. I know it's easy. But from personal experience, I can relate to the frustration of having a simple question and being forced to go though a 5 minute registration process that requires I give out my e-mail address. I know Chris, Dan and Scott don't spam, but a new user isn't so sure!

It doesn't drive membership numbers, but it is a great service to be able (on a limited basis) to just post a question.

I hope this is just a temporary change.

Merry Christmas!
Tony


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

TNGTony, I bet you are in favor of illegal immigrants too. :lol:


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Tony, I'm in agreement with you on this. We'll see what happens, though.


----------



## MikeSoltis (Aug 1, 2003)

OK, you want to allow unregistered users to post, set up one place where they can do it, and all they can do is start a thread.
If you want to reply to somebody else you have to register. Although I am on the side that favors requiring registration to post at all.

Of course that's just my opinion. You're entitled to be boneheaded and disagree with me anytime you feel like it


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Some good feedback. Thanks guys.

Before this happened. Unregistered users could participate but not start threads. Things were going great until this past weekend.

At this point I don't know what we will do. It's pretty scary when spammers do stuff like this because if nobody is online to stop them, it could become a real mess.

Most likely if we do decide to allow unregs to post, we will flip the switch quietly and not make any general announcement.

Anyway, no decision will be made until after the new year.


----------



## midnight75 (Jun 25, 2004)

RAD said:


> Agree with the other, you don't register you don't get to post. You should leave it that way.


I agree, I think it should be left this way.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 9, 2004)

MikeSoltis said:


> OK, you want to allow unregistered users to post, set up one place where they can do it, and all they can do is start a thread.
> If you want to reply to somebody else you have to register.


What he said.


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

Personally I found this site by searching for answers to my HD questions,, I asked a couple of questions and then was impressed by the helpful answers that I stayed and became a member. I agree with Tony on this one. The ability to ask a question without having to sign up is a plus.


----------



## sikma (Dec 11, 2003)

Do what you like admins., but if spam starts I quit.


----------



## JAC-AZ (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm newly registered to this fourm,but have been tuning in as a guest for
1 1/2 years, DBS has always been a great place to get answers on my Dish
equipment.I've been registered at Satguys (BOYCOTT26) for about a year
and just seemed dumb not to finally register here as well.I agree guests
should be able to ask questions but not post replys.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

OK. Here's a solution that should satisfy all. (ha)

If you're not registered, and you try to post, you get a page with one of those dynamic images where you have to type the blurry characters. You wouldn't even need fancy software - just a small set (5-10) should be enough to take care of it.

And of course, said confirmation page encourages registration by having the first form of the signup.


----------

